# Tiny hermann ate perlite - help!



## tinyherms (May 25, 2015)

Hello
I'm the proud new owner of a baby Hermann's tortoise. He is amazing, but I'm a newbie and quite nervous as he's not quite 1 year old and very tiny. I think he might have eaten one bite of Perlite that fell in his enclosure from one of my plant pots. Luckily I grabbed it from him before he could take another bite. I thought it was a bit of cuttlefish bone, but it looked odd so I took it from him and I do think it is probably Perlite. I bathed him and he passed a stool which looked fine. He's been half sleeping and basking and moving about and eating since then and has now gone to bed - just curled up in his shell under the heat lamp spot (turned off).
I'm very very worried about him. Please could someone let me know:
a) what can practically be done to make sure he's going to be ok? Lots of baths? Lots of succulents? Cucumber? 
b) what "normal" behaviour is like - how active should he be and how much should he be basking or stationary? How can I tell if he's not passing the Perlite and may need more help?
c) are there any "danger signs" I should look out for tomorrow when he gets up again?
Any advice would be very helpful. If you have had this happen to your tortoise with no ill effect, I'd love to know as it would really put my mind at rest.
Thanks in advance. I hope to be a member of this forum for many many happy and safe and healthy years to come!!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 25, 2015)

Hi, and welcome to the Forum!

You've got the right idea. Keep him very well hydrated until the perlite passes.


----------



## tinyherms (May 25, 2015)

Thank you! I'll keep bathing him, then, as often as I can. I've been researching for ages and just got him. I can't believe this happened. I'm really hoping he'll be just fine. I'd be devastated if he suffered for it.


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 26, 2015)

My little sulcata has chomped a bit of perlite a couple of times and suffered no ill effects, but it can be very dangerous and care should be taken to keep it away from them. Just keep him hydrated and make sure he is eating and pooping without struggle and everything will fine.

I get where you are coming from though, my little guy also ate and pooped out a "large" pebble over the weekend and I nearly had a heart attack over it!


----------



## dmmj (May 26, 2015)

The general rule of thumb is: if they can swallow it, they can pass it. Keep hydrated and soon your tortoise will have a suprise for you.


----------



## tinyherms (May 26, 2015)

Thanks so much for your kind words of support and help. He's pooped twice since then (once in the bath, once on the soil) and is eating well. Is this a good sign? 

He's getting as close to frolicking as I think a tortoise can get, so I'm hoping all's well! I've bathed him twice today and will keep bathing him regularly, though he seems to enjoy jumping in his water dish, too, which is good to see. He's a pretty awesome little dude and I think the world of him. I'm very grateful for your words of wisdom. Thanks.


----------



## dmmj (May 26, 2015)

Yes, it's a very good sign. As long as things are shall we say " moving" along. Ten there should'nt be a problem, in lets say 2 weeks, when the suprise arrives.


----------



## tinyherms (May 26, 2015)

Gosh, that's a long time... I ended up calling a vet I was so worried, and they said that it takes ages for things to process in tortoises. I'll wait for it, then, and will keep an eye out for sluggishness in the meantime.


----------

